
LinkedIn Sues 100 Individuals for Scraping - artur_makly
http://betanews.com/2016/08/16/linkedin-sues-data-scrapers
======
artur_makly
how ironic : LinkedIn will pay $13M for sending those awful emails:
[http://fortune.com/2015/10/05/linkedin-class-
action/](http://fortune.com/2015/10/05/linkedin-class-action/)

